# fungus/columnaris??



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

guppy has little fungus looking thing growing on only one side, about in the middle of the body where there tail starts, about right below the top fin and its from top to bottom, but just on that side

my question is how can i cure it without medicine?
i gave it a salt bath concentration-1 tablespoon per gallon for about 10 minutes, is that concentration good or should i make it more or less? and what else could i do? i cant put salt in the main tank because the african featherfin catfish doesnt like salt, or so ive heard


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro8-ktDxZ6g&list=UUNSMj8wZHmN5ftS7_F52xWQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## dconner2 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't see it that well. What is your water quality like? Temperature drop recently? These are usual suspects. I use pimafix. It treats fungal and secondary bacterial infections while preventing drug resistant strains of bacteria growing. It is also safe with your plants.


----------

